# Does anyone know where i can find a katana?



## young.learner (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can find a katana in fort wayne?
thanks.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 19, 2009)

What are you using it for? Do you need a shinken or an iaito? Doing cutting? doing iaido? Gotta watch, there is a great deal of junk out there. You may have to go to a good on-line retailer, there are several good ones out there. The one I use is http://sdksupplies.netfirms.com/


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 23, 2009)

> Does anyone know where i can find a katana in fort wayne?


  Do you remember where you last had it when you lost it?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 24, 2009)

These are a bit more expensive blades, but I'll list the link just because they have some awesome Shinken's

http://www.jidai.jp/index.asp


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 24, 2009)

What's your budget?  Also, what uses do you have?  

300-500 can get you a decent cutter in the way of a Last Legend or Paul Chen Practical Plus.  Not the greatest, nor are they authentic shinken, but they are quite functional.  Any of the usual web stores (swordarmory.com, kriscutlery.com, etc) can get you a usable katana, in a short period of time.


----------



## AnglingBoi (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool links guys,  Now im definitely getting a Katana.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2009)

It might appear to be an uncool thing to bring up, *YL* but unless you are under qualified instruction then I can not stress strongly enough that you should not go buying a live-blade sword of any description.

It is far too easy to injure either yourself or another 'playing' with a weapon like that.

Your question should be more along the lines of "Can anyone tell me of any reputable sword schools in Fort Wayne?".


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,

Frankly, I cannot possibly agree more with Sukerin here.

From your profile, you are still very young (in High School), and are looking for a teacher for ninjutsu or kenjutsu. If you have no experience, then getting a sword is just asking for injury. Find a teacher, get experienced, and then start to look for swords. Not before.

When learning sword arts, you will start with a wooden sword (bokken), then move onto an Iaito (which is a blade made of a zinc/aluminium alloy, which is too soft for impact and cannot take an edge - but the tip can still be quite dangerous), then move onto a Mogito (real sword, unsharpened), and finally a true weapon (shinken). Before getting anywhere near a real blade, there are a number of skills you need to develop, possibly the most important being the ability to stop the blade. 

I know I'm over-emphasising, but really, without instruction, do not get a live blade! And even then, get their opinion/approval first!


----------



## lklawson (Jun 25, 2009)

OK, "Qualified Instruction" has been emphasized heavily and it's 100% accurate.  Get qualified instruction.  Even experienced practitioners have accidents.  http://www.sword-buyers-guide.com/sword-fighting.html  Scroll down to the bottom at "ONE FINAL WORD ON SWORD SAFETY."

With that said, there is one thing that I should point out.  I fully agree with the posters who have gone ahead and given advice on where to locate inexpensive beaters.  My experience is that if a fella wants a sword, he's going to buy one anyway, regardless of how many folks tell him to get competent instruction.  Remember, he posted here asking about where to get a sword, not where to find an instructor.

With that in mind, I think it is best to both advise him to get competent instruction AND point him to a sword that won't shatter on impact or turn into a flying helicopter of death when the blade separates from the rat-tail because he didn't know not to buy a decorative piece for anything other than decoration.  We don't want to become one of those snooty sites.  

BTW, Sword Buyer's Guide (link above) does nothing but review the inexpensive "beater" category.  IMHO, some of their reviews score the pieces higher than they deserve but, in general, if the piece is given a good rating for durability then it is probably as "safe" as the next sword.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't buy a katana ... buy a bokken. Practice with it for a couple of years under a qualified instructor.  S/He'll let you know when you're ready to own a real one.

Do not ... I repeat ... DO NOT TRY TO TEACH YOURSELF - YOU WILL LOSE SOMETHING YOU VALUE.

Search this site for "self-teaching" or look on Sword Forums for a tale of a martial artist who accidentally shoved a katana through his forearm.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with everyone else on finding quality instruction.  That instructor will eventually link you up with good blades to purchase.  You just do not need a good blade until you know how to use one.   Save yourself some money and instead invest it is quality instruction.  Good luck!


----------



## young.learner (Jun 28, 2009)

i am looking for a dim blade that is kind of cheap for a presentation


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

If your just looking for a dim blade, check Bud K or one of the other online knife/sword stores. 


http://budk.com/


----------



## lklawson (Jun 29, 2009)

young.learner said:


> i am looking for a dim blade that is kind of cheap for a presentation


It's funny.  Historically "Presentation Blades" were not less expensive than "for use" blades.  They were most often a LOT more expensive.  Designed to be able to stand up to actual use but frequently with massive amounts of embellishments.  Inlay, gilding, engraving, ornamentation, etc. all on a fine blade and accoutrements, most often made by an acknowledged Master of the art.

I'm not harassing you, just making an observation on how things have changed.  It's neither good nor bad, just different.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 29, 2009)

lklawson said:


> It's funny. Historically "Presentation Blades" were not less expensive than "for use" blades. They were most often a LOT more expensive. Designed to be able to stand up to actual use but frequently with massive amounts of embellishments. Inlay, gilding, engraving, ornamentation, etc. all on a fine blade and accoutrements, most often made by an acknowledged Master of the art.
> 
> I'm not harassing you, just making an observation on how things have changed. It's neither good nor bad, just different.
> 
> ...


 
An art polish alone is something like 1/3 more than a regular polish. It looks amazing, but never, ever use it.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding this but are you looking for a "cheap" Katana just to show the friends (homies,etc...?) or are you looking for something to present as an exhibit to your piers?

These would be the qualifiers as to what direction you need to proceed to.


Take Care,


----------

